# Just two little Tits



## Fangman (Jan 21, 2010)

The Great






and it's smaller cousin - the Blue


----------



## Jankster (Jan 21, 2010)

haha i saw the title and was like huh!?

nice shots :thumbup:


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 21, 2010)

Love the first photo! Both seem a bit noisy, especially the second. Is that a crop by chance?


----------



## Fangman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes both cropped - taken in poor light today f2.8 and fill in flash 1/200th


----------



## EricD (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful little bird...nice shots!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome birds! The framing in these images is little tight, causing the noise to become more visible. You might try doing a wider crop and see if that reduces the noise a bit.


----------



## Fangman (Jan 22, 2010)

Not so apparent on the original 28meg image, but downsizing and sharpening for screen in Lightroom with uploading to Photobucket  shows it up.


----------

